# IBIS on Olympus OMD EM1 Mk II --> sharp 15 second handheld stills



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2016)

File under 'Dubious' -- a reasonably sharp _15 second _handheld exposure:

http://www.thephoblographer.com/2016/11/03/olympus-omd-em1-mk-ii-can-handheld-15-seconds-get-clean-exposures/#.WBti5Nx_3-8

- A


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2016)

Very Dubious. I'd say its possible if I braced myself right, but not just holding a camera with no support.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 3, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Very Dubious. I'd say its possible if I braced myself right, but not just holding a camera with no support.



And saying you pulled this off once is not the same as saying you have more than a 5% chance of pulling this off with any given attempt.

This is misleading at best.

- A


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 3, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> File under 'Dubious' -- a reasonably sharp _15 second _handheld exposure:
> 
> http://www.thephoblographer.com/2016/11/03/olympus-omd-em1-mk-ii-can-handheld-15-seconds-get-clean-exposures/#.WBti5Nx_3-8
> 
> - A



been there, done that.... as the camera and lens were pressed against the side of a tree 

as to handheld without any support..... yeah..... right......


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 3, 2016)

ahsanford said:


> File under 'Dubious' -- a reasonably sharp _15 second _handheld exposure:
> 
> http://www.thephoblographer.com/2016/11/03/olympus-omd-em1-mk-ii-can-handheld-15-seconds-get-clean-exposures/#.WBti5Nx_3-8
> 
> - A


Looks legit to me. Remember these are small files. Would look doable for FB or Instragram but not great at 100%.


----------

